
Show HN: Lightweight Article Text Extractor - copypirate
https://extractarticletext.com/
======
tuananh
I built something similear few days back to learn about Cloudflare workers.

It can be used as API if `Content-Type` of request is `application.json`

[https://github.com/tuananh/reader](https://github.com/tuananh/reader)

~~~
copypirate
I forgot about Mozilla's release of Readability. It took them a while after
they initially promised to release it. What's your experience been like with
their parser? Took a look at your code - very practical.

~~~
tuananh
it's alright. i just wanna build something quick with cloudflare workers to
learn its API.

~~~
copypirate
tried the python wrapper for readability today, also alright.

------
copypirate
\- Retrieve relevant article text + metadata from a list of URLs

\- Just upload a txt file with newline-separated URLs

\- Download results in JSON or CSV format

\- Your finished jobs persist on any device

\- All new accounts get 500 unique URLs to scrape

